# YJ Chilong Plus Review(video)



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

As far as I know, US hadn't start selling it yet.(2019/7/28)




Please tell me how I can make the video better!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 28, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> As far as I know, US hadn't start selling it yet.(2019/7/28)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your channel?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 28, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is that your channel?


It's a collab channel between me and my friends.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 30, 2019)

Is it comparable to the yuxin little magic M or the mf3rs2m or rs3m?


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it comparable to the yuxin little magic M or the mf3rs2m or rs3m?


Not really. It’s just a better version of the chilong.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 30, 2019)

I subbed you


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I subbed you


Oh thanks!


----------

